# Book out 6th May - whoo!



## Toby Frost (May 4, 2008)

Well, this is partly an encouragement, and partly a shameless plug...

My novel, Space Captain Smith, is coming out on the 6th of May, and will be available in Waterstones and WH Smiths travel. It is a spiffing retro comedy, telling the story of a deeply inept British space explorer and his daring battle against legions of alien ant-men. We have had one review already and some nice comments from the chap who did _The Hitch-Hiker's Guide_ for the radio. Here is the official site:

Space Captain Smith: hero of the British Space Empire

Now, I ought to say that a year ago I was still trying to get agents and publishers to look at the manuscript and send me a slightly different standard letter to the usual one. So if anyone is looking at their 10th rejection slip and wondering whether publishing is one big scam and a closed shop: it needn't be. I did work hard on this, and I've had to persevere, but it is possible to be a complete nobody and succeed, so I hope this cheers people up.

Anyhow, enough altruism for now: please go and buy my book!


----------



## Commonmind (May 4, 2008)

That's awesome news Toby, it's always good to see someone from the community finally getting their work on the market. Sounds like something I'd actually be interested in reading 

(There is also a forum devoted to these kinds of threads {so that they aren't considered shameless plugs} right over here)


----------



## Malloriel (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I love it! And also,  I've learned, for I had no clue that square pavers were the choice of warriors. I mean, it only stands to reason, of course, but I'd never quite made the connection till now. ^_^

I will definitely be reading it in the near future.

Bully for you!!!!


----------



## Toby Frost (May 4, 2008)

Thanks!

I thought there was an area for this, but I had a look and couldn't find it. If mods want to put this over there then that's cool - I wouldn't want to abuse hospitality.


----------



## ctg (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations TobyTwo.


----------



## CrowberFizz (May 4, 2008)

Fantastic, mate!!  Well done.

I'll get a copy.  Like Commonmind said, it sounds like something worth reading.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (May 4, 2008)

Tobytwo said:


> I thought there was an area for this, but I had a look and couldn't find it. If mods want to put this over there then that's cool - I wouldn't want to abuse hospitality.



Moving to Press Releases ...


----------



## Mark Robson (May 4, 2008)

Saw this review of your book recently on Scott Pack's blog: Me And My Big Mouth: A Quick Flick: Space Captain Smith

I see he's also blogged again on it recently: Me And My Big Mouth: Alien Invasion

Scott used to be the senior buyer at Waterstones and was the person who first 'discovered' my writing.  Well done on catching his eye!


----------



## davveruk (May 7, 2008)

Well played Toby, nice to see it getting good press. Good luck with the rest mate!


----------



## ctg (May 7, 2008)

That blog was a good bit of publicity. Did him approach you or did you sent to him?


----------



## Toby Frost (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, I'm not exactly sure. I think the publishers sent him a preview copy. He seemed quite keen about it, and since then I've had a couple of others say good things, so I'm pretty chuffed really. We also got a nice quote for the back off the chap who produced the later series of _Hitchiker's Guide_ for the radio. The whole publishing business is still a very surreal adventure, to be honest, and thanks for all your comments!


----------



## ctg (Jun 27, 2008)

*Average Customer Review:* *11 Reviews*​ 5 star: 




 (10)
4 star: 




 (1)
3 star: 

 (0)
2 star: 

 (0)
1 star: 

 (0)

*


See all 11 customer reviews...* 





 

 (11 customer reviews)
 *Amazon.co.uk Sales Rank:* 5,981 in Books
You are doing quite well with your sales. Have you had any interviews?


----------



## Toby Frost (Jun 29, 2008)

Only one so far! A steampunk magazine called _The Gatehouse Gazette_ did an interview for its first issue. I've no idea what the circulation is, but hopefully it will be of interest among the genre.

Getting reviewed if you're not "literary" fiction is pretty tough. Of course, if anyone happens to do that kind of thing, I'm always available to answer questions!


----------



## Toby Frost (Dec 1, 2008)

I ought to post a bit of an update. Since the last post, we have got some reviews, which is great. 

The excellent Mark Robson posted one here:
http://www.markrobsonauthor.com/2008/10/27/blackadder-in-space/

And here are a few more:
http://fantasybookcritic.blogspot.com/2008/11/space-captain-smith-by-toby-frost.html
http://www.emanuelnordrum.com/?p=17
http://walkerofworlds.blogspot.com/2008/08/space-captain-smith-by-toby-frost.html

So all in all I'm very pleased!


----------

